# Need some sweet like Red Velvet Cupcakes



## Williamhdc (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi all, this is the very easy recipe of Red Velvet Cupcake I have found out. Let’s enjoy!
• 1(18 1/4 ounce) package yellow cake mix
• 2tablespoons unsweetened baking cocoa
• 5large eggs
• 1⁄2cup vegetable oil
• 1cup buttermilk
• 2(1 ounce) bottles red food coloring (do not reduce amount!)
• Cream cheese frosting 
Directions
1. Set oven to 350 degrees.
2. Line 24 regular-size muffin tins with paper or foil liners.
3. In a large bowl beat the cake mix with baking cocoa, eggs, oil, buttermilk and food colouring for about 2 minutes, scraping down the sides of the bowl occasionally.
4. Spoon the batter evenly between the muffin tins about two-thirds full.
5. Bake according to package directions for cupcakes or cake.
6. Remove from the pans immediately and cool on wire racks.
7. Spread tops with cream cheese frosting.

Tks.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

???


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

&#55358;&#56631;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gona need a blowtorch to get one of those lit :wacko:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Now I'm hungry.. Son of a Bastage

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

OP, you could have at least given us a recipe for Phở or Canh chua or some other Vietnamese dish. I don't really know where to find cream cheese in Hanoi.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> OP, you could have at least given us a recipe for Phở or Canh chua or some other Vietnamese dish. I don't really know where to find cream cheese in Hanoi.


That just made me chuckle.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

who let Martha Stewart join?


----------

